# The Fastest Growing Church in America???



## Fly Caster (Mar 23, 2005)

From MSNBC.COM




> Amway, founded in 1959 to market vitamins and home products directly to consumers, sells more than $5 billion worth of merchandise a year. Co-founder Richard M. DeVos has participated in movements like "The Plan to Save America" designed to elect Christians to public office; his partner, Jay Van Andel, who died last year, was honored with the Great Living American Award from the activist group Religious Heritage of America. Amway Christian Fellowship, founded in 1998 to support Amway distributors and sales people, has been described as the fastest-growing church in America, with 400 affiliated churches across America and a stated goal of 20,010 by 2,010.



Surely this can't be true...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Mar 23, 2005)

I have a friend whose into their products and mentality... its health nut to the extreme, man!


----------



## SmokingFlax (Mar 23, 2005)

I though the Mormons were the fastest growing "church."


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> I though the Mormons were the fastest growing "church."



From what I have read this appears to be a "myth."


----------



## Robin (Mar 24, 2005)

As I recall, Mary Kay is onboard with this also...I don't know if they're a branch of Amway...but my friend that's into Mary Kay - says there's a Christian "feministic" style religious ferver at their meetings.

Who knew?



Robin


----------



## govols (Mar 25, 2005)

Originally posted by SmokingFlax
I though the Mormons were the fastest growing "church." 


They are the fastes baby producing church at least.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 25, 2005)

When I was young and ignorant, I signed up with one of Amway's affiliates. I left after a couple months. The atmosphere was completely cultic and dominated by greed disquised with the pious attitude of "you can do more good if you have more money." That's not what Jesus taught (Mark 10:17-31).


----------



## calgal (Mar 27, 2005)

Ahh Scamway.  The families who are fanatical about selling that overpriced garbage at the expense of their kids future.


----------



## Wrigley (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> When I was young and ignorant, I signed up with one of Amway's affiliates. I left after a couple months. The atmosphere was completely cultic and dominated by greed disquised with the pious attitude of "you can do more good if you have more money." That's not what Jesus taught (Mark 10:17-31).



I had a friend from a different church invite me to one of Amway's off shoot businesses. After I watched the video and told him I wasn't interested, he told me it was too bad I wasn't interested in making some good money. So, I agree with your thoughts above.


----------



## lwadkins (Mar 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> ...



Thanks for the link Andrew, intersting reading. Not that the size of a church or cult is the critical issue, but the faithfulness to the Lord and his Word IS the critical issue. I have run across many churches that have a great many "butts in the seats" whose witness to God's truth is poor at best. Yet I have worshiped in small churches whose love and zeal for the truths of God is great. It is God who grows his chruch, and we are privileged to be able to participate. It is God who decrees the means.


----------



## Kstone1999 (Sep 21, 2005)

Isnt Rich Devos on the board of Knox Seminary. I dont know much about Amway


----------

